
Nerves v1.0 Released - michaeljbishop
https://embedded-elixir.com/post/2018-05-03-nerves-v1.0.0/
======
rvense
Nerves is great fun. Well done to the team for getting to 1.0.

~~~
iosdevelprss
I've been following along (not from the beginning) but for some time now. Glad
to see 1.0 finally here. congrats

------
dethswatch
This title makes it so that no one who doesn't already have a clue what this
thing is will ignore it.

A better title might be: "Nerves 1 released! Create bulletproof embedded
software running on the Erlang VM"

------
abenedic
I get that this is for embedded software running on the Erlang VM, and I have
heard a coworker talk about it, but for a total outsider what is something you
would use this for, and why?

~~~
elcritch
Let me take a stab at explaining. It’s makes using SBC’s (RPi’s, Beagles, etc)
more plug-and-play similar to Arduinos. All the components needed for a
functioning Linux system are bundled together for you which makes keeping
software and the base image in sync much easier. It also handles setting up
any necessary cross-compilers to compile C code and plugins.

Add that with BEAM’s first class services & supervision trees via OTP and you
can easily setup multiple “microservices” which can be developed independently
but communicate without needing to setup IPC. So no need to deal with systemd
or dubs or any of that. Mix (the Elixir dependency manager) is one of the best
package management tools I’ve used, and in Nerves it becomes the “package
manager” of sorts of the system (though you can use buildroot packages as well
for non beam code).

In practical terms it’s pretty easy to grab an RPi, and make a project, set
internet settings, do remote updates, etc.

~~~
abenedic
Wow, thank you for that. That makes a lot more sense than what I had heard
before!

~~~
elcritch
You’re welcome! Glad it helped.

